# Do you worry if they have dry nappies overnight?



## tu123

I put it on at 7pmish. She doesnt pee for 12hours.

This is becoming more common for us. She isnt unwell, is drinking 6-700mls of fluid a day plus lots of fruit.

I change her at about 7am and the nappy is dry. But an hour later it is soaked through with like half a kilo of pee.

Would YOU worry?


----------



## LilDreamy

Well I was going to say, that they say when they stop having wet diapers at night, they are now able to hold their bladder and can start potty training... but I realized your baby isn't much older than my 12 month old.

So I don't know...
I would be a luttle concerned if that was happening to Alexa. There are some nights though where she doesn't wet her nappy too too bad.
Don't freak because I said I would be concerned, just saying I understand where you are coming from.

As long as she is wetting plenty nappies in the da, she should be ok. :)
And observe the color to deteermine how hydrated she is.


----------



## xprincessx

Actually hun it could be a sign she is ready to potty train. I know she is only 12 months old but I was using the potty at 10 months during the day and was fully potty trained at night by 12 months. In India and places around there it is extremely uncommon for children over the age of 1 year old to be in nappies so you never know. I wouldn't be worried at all, i would be very proud (as long as still wetting during the day) x


----------



## tu123

Really? I thought it was maybe older than 2yrs to potty train? I didnt know about other cultures. That is really interesting.

Her first pee in the morning is nearly always after her first bottle between 7 and 8 and it is a big non-stinking pale yellow one. 

She has had a few wet ones so far today but it is like she waits to do get big long wee.

I'll see how long this lasts then look into a potty!


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Does she have milk before bed? I would expect a wet nappy if she does but I'm not an expert just going from my own lo. Why don't you give your Health Visitor a call to be on the safe side, if it was me I would be a little concerned too. xxxxxx


----------



## bluehorse

This has happened to Grace quite a few times... normally she does a big poo first thing in the morning and the nappy is mainly full of that (sorry, tmi!)... then about an hour later she'll have a very wet nappy. Once or twice it has been completely dry... It has never been very wet. She is definitely not ready for potty training btw.


----------



## Laucu

I don't think it's anything to worry about - sounds like you should try her on a potty! She has good bladder control!


----------



## shaunanicole

It is the same with Ava and she is going on 2 years old, time for her to potty train! Your LO may be more advanced in that area then most kids (I was potty trained at 18 months of age and never had any accidents). Maybe you could try introducing your LO to the potty?


----------



## New Mrs W

Sounds like good bladder control to me. Give potty training a go! Clever Lil xx


----------



## tu123

BabyJ'sMummy said:


> Does she have milk before bed? I would expect a wet nappy if she does but I'm not an expert just going from my own lo. Why don't you give your Health Visitor a call to be on the safe side, if it was me I would be a little concerned too. xxxxxx


She does. Usually about 6-7oz.

For the first time in ages she is still asleep (been waking after an hr for the last month) and i have just peeped in on her and she is soaked in sweat. I think she is too warm. She is in a vest and pyjamas and had a thin blanket over her.

I wonder whethe she has just been too hot and sweat it out?


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

tu123 said:


> BabyJ'sMummy said:
> 
> 
> Does she have milk before bed? I would expect a wet nappy if she does but I'm not an expert just going from my own lo. Why don't you give your Health Visitor a call to be on the safe side, if it was me I would be a little concerned too. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> She does. Usually about 6-7oz.
> 
> For the first time in ages she is still asleep (been waking after an hr for the last month) and i have just peeped in on her and she is soaked in sweat. I think she is too warm. She is in a vest and pyjamas and had a thin blanket over her.
> 
> I wonder whethe she has just been too hot and sweat it out?Click to expand...

:hugs: I honestly don't know but I really would give your Health Visitor a call just for peace of mind. :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

My friend's daughter was dry at night at 8 months & was fully potty trained at 13 months. 

Omar is dry at night for months now. But when he wakes up & drinks water or milk his nappy fills up immediately, & he fills another nappy after 30 mins. He drinks milk before bedtime most nights xx


----------

